# Why you shouldn't invite a labrador to your dog's birthday party...



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## trophywench (Mar 9, 2018)

From merely reading the words 'party' and 'labrador' - that clip was absolutely no surprise whatever ......


----------

